# Software SPS S7 - libnodave



## RidiculousRick (7 Mai 2011)

Hi alle,

ich hab grad ein Problem, möchte für die SchulSPS (S7-300) eine Visualisierung schreiben. Dazu hab ich mich für LibnoDave entschieden. Das Problem ist das ich sehr selten in der Schule bin (Berufsausbildung Blockunterricht) und meine Visualisierung mit dem S7-Programm daheim testen möchte. D.h. ich hab jetzt die S7-Software installiert, das S7-Programm geschrieben und möchte nun dieses irgendwie auf dem Rechner ausführen in so einer Art PLCSIM um dann die Visualisierung zu testen. Ich muss mit dem S7Online Protokoll auf die SPS kommen.
Nun hab ich ACControl probiert aber da hab ich probleme, da dieses eine Fehlermeldung ausgibt (Port Nr. 102 für RFC Verbindung ist bereits belegt). Gibt es ein anderes geeignetes Programm um die SPS auf dem Rechner nachzubilden? Oder wie kann ich das mit ACControl in den Griff bekommen, hab ja schon von dem Dienstmanager gelesen aber ich finde den nicht ....

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

MfG


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 Mai 2011)

Mit der rechten Maustaste auf dem Arbeitsplatz-Icon klicken und im Kontextmenü "Verwalten" auswählen. 
Dann Dienste anwählen und den geliebten "SIMATIC IEPG Help Service" stoppen. 
Dann läuft auch ACCONtrol und kann für die Tests verwendet werden. 
Die Ursache für das Problem liegt übrigens nicht bei uns sondern beim großen S.


----------



## RidiculousRick (7 Mai 2011)

Hi,

Ja danke, darauf bin ich nicht gekommen (Windows Dienst Manager ) es hat geklappt ich kann jetzt mit ACControl das Programm steuern und testen, muss jetzt nur noch libnodave hinhauen. Wenn ich "testS7online -s /S7Online" in der Konsole eingebe muss das Programm geschlossen werden.. ich hab im Simatic Manager die Schnittstelle ACControl S7(MPI) eingestellt, die andere Schnittstelle kommt ja für mich nicht in Frage da Profibus... 
Was mach ich jetzt schon wieder falsch ? 

MfG


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Mai 2011)

Ob MPI- oder Profibus-Eisntellung spielt erst einmal keine Rolle. 
Die Fragen sind eher:
- Auf welche Schnittselle ist S7Online eingestellt?
- Warum überhaupt S7Online und nicht direkt TCP/IP verwenden?


----------



## RidiculousRick (8 Mai 2011)

Hi, ich hab mich jetzt entschlossen es blind zu programmieren, teste es live in der schule.
S7online brauvh ich weil ich anders nicht auf die schulsps komme, die verwenden einen mpi-usb adapter... ich danke für die hilfe, melde mich dan dienstag wieder 
Mfg


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Mai 2011)

RidiculousRick schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab mich jetzt entschlossen es blind zu programmieren ....


Anstatt meine erste Frage zu beantworten?


----------

